# Schwinn Corvette what do you think?



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone with this bike has contacted me and is looking to sell this bike to me. What do you guys think about it?

Im looking to see what you guys think of the bike.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks good James. Only a few missing parts too.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 30, 2010)

I say the same, not much to get Her up.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like a 59-61. You certainly have some luck with all these classic bike owners finding you!


----------



## Rookie (Jun 30, 2010)

Not really luck, I just post everywhere. lol. I'm passing this one up though.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 1, 2010)

You said you could get it for $35? I don't know how much gas is gonna cost you, but I would have jumped on that deal if it weren't so far away.


----------



## Rookie (Jul 1, 2010)

Its in kansas City, Missouri which would take 2 tanks of gas to get there and back. An since i already have a corvette I decided not to. But if it was here in town totally would have got that lol.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey James I have a friend in KC do you know if the bike is still available.  He might pick it up for me.  LMK


----------

